# Was ist der Unterschied zwischen length und length()?



## Guest (6. Feb 2008)

nennt mir mal wenn es geht auch paar Beispiele dafür?


----------



## Jango (6. Feb 2008)

Das Eine hat Klammern - das Andere nicht.

Ein weiteres Beispiel:

a, a()


----------



## Schandro (6. Feb 2008)

:lol:  genau

man benutzt die Version mit Klammern bei Strings und die ohne Klammern bei arrays.


----------



## Wildcard (6. Feb 2008)

Das eine ist eine Methode der Klasse String, das andere ein Feld.


----------



## exi (6. Feb 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nennt mir mal wenn es geht auch paar Beispiele dafür?



... ohne Klammern ist es die Variable. Eigentlich sollte man derlei privat halten und den Zugriff verwehren.
Mit Klammern ist es ein mieser Slang. Korrekt sollte man getLength() schreiben.


----------



## Wildcard (6. Feb 2008)

Dem ist zwar nicht zu widersprechen, aber Strings und Arrays sind nunmal die Exoten in Indonesien...


----------



## Backwardsman (7. Feb 2008)

... ja und einen String sollte man nicht mit einem Tanga verwechseln!


----------



## Ariol (7. Feb 2008)

Backwardsman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... ja und einen String sollte man nicht mit einem Tanga verwechseln!



http://images.google.de/images?q=ge...de:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi


----------

